# Very best food



## NikkiB89 (Jul 14, 2018)

So, my 12 week old puppy has been eating Blue Buffalo puppy food, a mix of dry and wet. We just visited our vet today, and the vet made a big point to say how much she hates blue, and how it’s the worst of the high quality dog foods. She recommended switching to Royal Canin. I’ve done my research, and Royal Canin seems to rate just a hair below blue on every sight I visit. Plus, I noticed in the vets office, they sell Royal Canin, so I’m wondering if she’s getting paid to recommend it. 

However, if Blue is really not a good food, I want to switch. I want my girl to have the best and most healthy food available. I’m not concerned about price, I’m willing to pay for quality. What is everyone’s recommendation for the very best food? 

(Note) I would love to prep her meals from scratch myself, but it simply isn’t feasible.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Acana gets my vote. Switched my dogs a year ago and haven’t looked back.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Royal canine? Lol Just No.

Personally I like Victor. Made and sourced in the US. Non GMO. No corn or wheat. And a very reasonable price. You can look on their website and see how much protein is from meat and how much from vege. Very transparent company


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System (Feb 27, 2012)

I wouldn't feed either Blue or RC ... I don't trust either company.

There's no such thing as the 'best' food. If you are sticking strictly with kibble my favorites are (in no particular order) Acana, Orijen, Fromm, Victor, Annamaet, Dr. Tim's, Earthborn Holistic, Go! (and others from Petcurean) ... All foods from companies that are privately owned and manufacture their own foods, or have their foods manufactured by excellent third party manufacturers.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Decent foods for a reasonable price: Canidae (ALS), Victor, Dr. Tim's. 

I'd feed any of the above without concern.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

Interesting, my vet also recommended royal canine good also. Even gave me a coupon.


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

Royal Canin is the new Science Diet / Iams... with clever marketing


----------



## GandalfTheShepherd (May 1, 2017)

Went to the ER vet recently and they recommended royal canine, I straight up asked them if they were getting kick backs from sales and they said yes. Don't buy that crap...


----------



## GSDchoice (Jul 26, 2016)

Well, I don't know that much about kibble either - 
but here is all I have learned!

- Look for a high protein content/ percentage

- Some dogs are sensitive/allergic to beef or chicken? 
Rumo's itchy nose skin healed when he switched to "lamb and rice".

- Avoid dog foods made with lots of corn stuff and weird chemical names 
(this actually goes for humans, too!)


----------



## BigOzzy2018 (Jan 27, 2018)

I had my pup on Acana since he came home while it’s an excellent food it was just too rich for Ozzy. Switched him to Fromm and he is doing great. I never use puppy food with a pup so he is on Salmon and Tuna.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Hi NikkiB! And Welcome!


I think if you read thru MANY dog food threads on here, you'll find that Fromm's and Acana are 2 of the favorites with a lot of folks here. Orijen (Acana's sister food) is also good but gives some dogs loose stool.
*Fromm’s *(kibble)*:* 
[FONT=&quot]This company is Family Owned, Family Run, & Family Manufactured https://frommfamily.com/ Store locator: http://frommfamily.com/retailers/usa/#progress=2[/FONT]
*Acana *(kibble)*: *http://acana.com/?lang=usaStore locator: Store Locator | Acana 
"Puppy" food only available in Canada, but this could be used by following the Puppy amounts


I feed raw but when we go on vacation I feed an "Air Dried" food called *Ziwi Peak* (not kibble). But, it is expensive and most people find that they need to feed more than the label suggests, but it is an excellent food. ZiwiPeak Daily Cuisine Grain-Free Air-Dried Dog Food  

You can purchase it on Only Natural Pet for a discount with the "auto ship" option https://www.onlynaturalpet.com/prod...ine-Grain-Free-Air-Dried-Dog-Food/311000.aspx Or at small Doggie Boutique stores.


*The Honest Kitchen Dehydrated Food*(not kibble)*: Love and Embark is for puppies *Store Locator: Where to Buy Honest Kitchen - Honest Kitchen Stores | The Honest Kitchen A 10# box RE-hydrates to about 35 pounds of food, but you feed more than kibble because it is real food.
The Honest Kitchen Dehydrated food is 100% Human Food and is the only pet food in the USA that the FDA legally allows to use the words “Human Food” on their advertising and packaging. I feed this one too when on vacation.


OP: "(Note) I would love to prep her meals from scratch myself, but it simply isn’t feasible."
You could purchase a raw "Complete & Balanced Diet" such as Primal, Northwest Naturals or Chewy's and feed that a couple of times per week.


Moms


----------



## JLee (Jul 29, 2018)

Have also heard good things about Victor.


----------



## Brandon Scott (Aug 4, 2018)

I am feeding Jax Nulo freestyle puppy food, he is 11 weeks old. Should I put him on an adult food or Nulo makes on kind of large breed puppy, should I do that? Or just keep him on puppy until a certain age?


----------



## EricSVT18 (Apr 14, 2018)

I love Victor. Dakota is 7 months old and she’s been on Victor Hero for about 3 months. Now, on Chewy it’s listed as “all life stages”. Well I didn’t know until about 3 weeks ago that on Victor’s actual website it’s categorized as adult. I haven’t changed a thing. She absolutely loves it and is thriving on it, and the analysis is well above what Shepherd pups require. She’s very healthy, growing at a great rate, and her coat looks great. It’s also affordable


----------



## tc68 (May 31, 2006)

EricSVT18 said:


> I love Victor. Dakota is 7 months old and she’s been on Victor Hero for about 3 months. Now, on Chewy it’s listed as “all life stages”. Well I didn’t know until about 3 weeks ago that on Victor’s actual website it’s categorized as adult. I haven’t changed a thing. She absolutely loves it and is thriving on it, and the analysis is well above what Shepherd pups require. She’s very healthy, growing at a great rate, and her coat looks great. It’s also affordable


Mine is also 7 months old. He's on Victor Hero Canine...just finished transitioning him to it. Taste of the Wild seems to be on a comeback. I may switch him to that some day. As of right now, I'm (and the dog) happy with it.


----------



## asibley (Jul 19, 2017)

If you are in midwest American Natural Premium is good. Price point better if you get at right retailer.


----------



## AddieCrow (Jul 9, 2018)

I'm feeding Ragnar 4 health (tractor supply brand) raised my other two puppy's up on that with no problems


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

I feed Fromm gold and supplement with taurine now. All the dogs have been doing well on this food and I have no complaints. Healthy coats, firm stools, no allergies, healthy energy. 

Many years ago I fed wellness to my chihuahua. He always had extreme runny eyes causing serious stains under his eye and a dull coat. When we got max I switched over to Fromm -what a difference in our chihuahuas coat- rich color no longer dull and the extreme runny eyes stopped. 

I heard good things about Victor also which is a food i would alternate with I like the fact they are non gmo and fit within the budget.


----------

